# Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!



## haukep (26. Januar 2005)

Hey Leute!

Ich habe eben ein Angelvideo gesehen, wo einer der bekanntesten Flunderangler aus den USA über das Fischen auf die Platten berichtet hat. Als es zur Verarbeitung ging, gab er den Tipp, die Plattenfilets bloß nicht zu waschen, denn dadurch würde das ganze Aroma zerstört. Erst nach dem Auftauen, unmittelbar vor dem Braten, sollte man sie abspülen...!

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Deep Sea (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

#h Hallo Haukep,

nicht nur Butt, sondern auch andere Meeresfische (Filets) sollten vor dem Einfrieren nur kurz im Salzwasser abgespült werden.

Nach dem Auftauen (vor dem Braten) dann gründlich mit Süßwasser abspülen. So bleibt der Fisch fester und schmackhafter.  #6


----------



## Waldi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Moin,
habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Flundern gehen bei mir sowieso ganz in die Pfanne und da achte ich schon vor dem Einfrieren darauf, daß alles sauber ist. Kann natürlich sein, daß ein Filet da anders reagiert.
Dorschfilets spüle ich vor dem Einfrieren eigentlich nur ab, wenn ich mal nicht so sauber arbeiten konnte, also wenn das gute Fleisch mal so mit den Innereien Kontakt hatte.
Deep Sea, salzt Du denn die Filets nicht? Du schreibst vor dem Braten gründlich mit Süßwasser spülen? Also ich lege die Dorschfilets einige Stunden vorher in Salzlake mit etwas Kreutermischung. Eigentlich ähnlich wie als Vorbereitung zum Räuchern.
Dann geht es ohne abspülen in Paniermehl und gleich in die Pfanne.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## theactor (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Hi,

baff! Also das wusste ich auch nich ... 
Man lernt nie aus...
Allerdings filetiere ich die meisten Fische, da bleibt ein kurzes Spülen meist die aus... hmmmm

|wavey:


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Hi,
ich möchte mal gerne ein paar verständliche Informationen dazu liefern:

Grundsätzlich enthalten Körperzellen (egal ob unsere oder vom Fisch) etwas Flüssigkeit, die mit einer bestimmten Salzmenge durchsetzt sind. Die Zellwand ist dagegen so "porös" wie ein Blumentopf aus Ton. 
Wäscht man nun z.B. Dorschfilet mit Süßwasser ab, kommt es zur Veränderung des sogen. "osmotischen Druckes" innerhalb der Dorschkörperzelle (der Salzhaushalt ändert sich). Könnt Ihr ja mal bei Google genauer nachlesen. Das hat Auswirkungen (negativ) auf die Qualität des Fischfleisches (wird wässrig und schmeckt auch so).
Grundsätzlich gilt: Salzwasserfische bis zum Einfrieren nur mit Salzwasser und Süsswasserfische nur mit Süßwasser in Berührung bringen !!!!

Ja, - und in diesem Zusammenhang - durch das Einfrieren ändert sich im Fischfleisch auch die Eiweißzusammensetzung. Darum esse ich Dorsch frisch am liebsten ca. 24 Stunden nach dem Tode.
Jetzt könnte man noch den ph-Wert des Fleisches betrachten, aber wir sollten daraus keine Wissenschaft machen. Jeder soll seinen Fisch so essen, wie er ihn am liebsten mag !!!

Burkhard


----------



## theactor (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Wow!
Danke für die Erklärung!
Werde mcih defintiv umstellen müssen, beim Salzwasserfisch-Versorgen! 

|wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Halt, nein nicht hinlegen, das Thema ist weiterhin heiss #6 
Und auch noch nicht am Ende.
Für Interessierte empfehle ich das Lesen dieses Threads:
 filets in süßwasser 
Der Salzgehalt der Zellen von Salzwasserfischen ist unterschiedlich und trotz allem dem der Süsswasserfisch recht ähnlich.
Spülen mit Salzwasser ergibt also mehr trockene "Brat-Ergebisse"

R.R. #h


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Gleisberg Ich bin ja nicht so die Köchin, aber 24 St nach dem Angeln ist bei mir früher Morgen, gibt es gebratene Fische zum Frühstück ? Osmose ist Konzentrationsausgleich, d.h. es dringt so lange Süßwasser in die Zellen, bis der Fisch salzlos ist, oder der Ausgleich ereicht wurde. Der Fisch wird wässrig und schrumpelt dann in der Pfanne. Würde ich denken. Also wasche ich die Filets zu Hause mit ein bisschen Salzwasser ab, dann einfrieren. Wegen den 6 Stunden stell ich mir nicht den Wecker, bei uns wird gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt.


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

_


			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		


			Moin,
habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Flundern gehen bei mir sowieso ganz in die Pfanne und da achte ich schon vor dem Einfrieren darauf, daß alles sauber ist. Kann natürlich sein, daß ein Filet da anders reagiert.
Dorschfilets spüle ich vor dem Einfrieren eigentlich nur ab, wenn ich mal nicht so sauber arbeiten konnte, also wenn das gute Fleisch mal so mit den Innereien Kontakt hatte.
Deep Sea, salzt Du denn die Filets nicht? Du schreibst vor dem Braten gründlich mit Süßwasser spülen? Also ich lege die Dorschfilets einige Stunden vorher in Salzlake mit etwas Kreutermischung. Eigentlich ähnlich wie als Vorbereitung zum Räuchern.
Dann geht es ohne abspülen in Paniermehl und gleich in die Pfanne.
Gruß Waldi
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Hallo Waldi,

nach dem Abspülen natürlich Trockentupfen, Säuern, Salzen!

Guten Appetit!


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Eine interessante Frage ist natürlich, was ist wenn man den Platten ganz lässt. Hält die Haut den Prozess von den Zellen fern?


----------



## mary_lynch (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

Haukep,

kannst du mir sagen was das für ein Video war? Ich war mal an der Ostküste (Virginia) zum Flounderangeln. Die Flounders haben mit unseren Flundern wenig gemein. Sehr festes Fleisch, Fangzähne - gehen auf Lebendköder und wesentlich größer. Absolut geile Angelei. Ich muß da unbedingt mal wieder hin.

tight lines

mary_lynch


----------



## haukep (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*



			
				mary_lynch schrieb:
			
		

> Haukep,
> 
> kannst du mir sagen was das für ein Video war? Ich war mal an der Ostküste (Virginia) zum Flounderangeln. Die Flounders haben mit unseren Flundern wenig gemein. Sehr festes Fleisch, Fangzähne - gehen auf Lebendköder und wesentlich größer. Absolut geile Angelei. Ich muß da unbedingt mal wieder hin.
> 
> ...




Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich es herhabe, aber es ist in der Tat ein Flounder-.Video. Ach das sind gar keine normalen Flundern...

Was mich nur wunderte, war, dass die in dem Video nur rein hielten und sofort eine dran hatten...das war voll krass...

Die haben da irgendwie mit Muschelfleisch geangelt...


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Butt vor dem Einfrieren NICHT waschen?!*

ach ne, muschelfleisch... das habe ich ja fast noch nie benutzt ausser sehr häufig beim angeln... klieschen stehen da auch sehr drauf. bei flundern und schollen scheint das ehr weniger interessant zu sein. das mit der schleimhaut täte mich auch interessieren! und um das mit dem salz noch mal etwas auszubreiten, es gibt den begriff physioligische (also körperliche) kochsalzlösung. die ist bei uns menschen genau so wie zum beispiel auch bei süss- und salzwasserfischen. desshalb gilt für das säuber vor und auch nach dem einfrieren und auftauen das gleiche, nämlich salzwasservergleichbare lösung zum spülen nehmen, damit die zellen nicht durch osmose platzen und damit völlig verwässern sondern ehr fester werden und damit beim braten nicht mehr so leicht zerfallen, wie das sonst bei frischen fischen in der regel der fall ist . nur das mit dem säuern, lieber deap sea, will ich dann doch lieber überlesen haben. das ist prima für nicht mehr ganz so frische fische... aber für geangelte, sofort auf eis gelegte und recht zügig verarbeitete fische ist säuern ehr eine sünde, wie auch recht eingehend in der anglerboardküche nachlzulesen ist. chipp


----------

